# Fast Rip 9 dongle problem?



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

tried to launch fastrip today and i get dongel error "dongel not found or not valid" - had this before 1x last week - unplugged it and plugged it in again and it worked. rebooted computer too - all to no avail. any tips?

first the hardware now software....


----------



## JustinUSSPI (Feb 22, 2008)

Make sure your dongle is in fact lighting up if not try a different USB port, If it is lighting up but still giving email [email protected] to update your license files.


----------



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

its lighting up and i tried different usb ports - also i copied the license files over.... emailed support few minutes ago.

tnx!


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

If you have not gotten this issue resolved, try downloading the latest HASP drivers and installing them on your system. This has worked for me in the past.


----------

